# So I have Flatcoats now???



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.........I probably would have had heart failure finding them like that!!! Regardless...they're still beautiful.......they all have the "please don't be mad at us" look!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG!! I would just about drop dead seeing that in my yard LOL Looks like they must have had a ton of fun though!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG! I just about died when I saw those photos! I'll bet you were very, very busy giving baths today!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL! Looks like they had fun! hahah! I hope you had some help with bathtime!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That is adorable! I love their expressions...


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Although I am sure you had to spend a great deal of time bathing dogs today- It sure looks like they had fun.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are the most pathetic expressions at the back door Think I would've taken the outside house to those mudballs....they needed more mud to be proper flatties!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ash*

ASH

Where did they go for their excellent adventure??


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ha ha, that is priceless, just look at the closed eyes.....as if to say "I can't see that you're mad, I have mud in my eyes!"


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG-how cute are they, even covered in mud??


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome home! My gosh, and not one, but four! How long did it take you to get them clean and dry again?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Mud? What Mud?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Muwaahaaaahaaahaahaaaa! love it! And did you run for the hose? Heck no! You ran for the camera! Thankie!:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow..I would have thought they came to my house for a visit with my crew. They look normal to me,.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love that you went and got your camera...you couldn't have been that mad  I love the last picture on the left .... reminds me of little kids "you can't see me" when they close their eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Priceless pictures. Best looking muddy pups I've ever seen.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

the new spring fashion :

priceless pics...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope...I'm pretty sure that they are meant to look like that.

Or so Willow tells me!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW. After the shock wore off I couldn't help laughing. It must have taken you hours to clean them up - I guess whatever you had planned today will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't even begin to imagine how much work it was to get them cleaned up (I mean, just one dog is back breaking for me, then when he's done, he shakes so I have to wipe down all the walls of the bathroom, then launder all the towels...)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That's when a outside shower would come in handy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't you know the mud bath is all the rage for spa treatments?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

ROFLMAO

Ok, so glad they are yours and not mine


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow...that is some super kind of special. Love it!!! things to look forward to.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

They're pretty even when they're dirty.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

: )
I love the faces in the lower left. Perfect. Nothing like a good mud bath.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i'd like to know how they hit everything but the face. That's pretty good.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like some puppies had a great time today!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Those faces are priceless! Sorry you are the one who had to bathe them though!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I don't know if I would laugh or freak out! I love the looks on their faces. They knew they were bad and decided to put on their best puppy dog faces LOL. I can't imagine how long it took to wash them all!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Good golly....even covered in mud that is one good-lookin' group of doggies!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked at them shrieked OH MY GOSH!! My second thought was well they are just puppies  I guess this is what they should spend their time doing. Eveyone is all clean and mostly dry. The babies looked at me like I had three heads! Why was I washing all their hard woek down the drain??? Little gremlins!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hahaha! I love how the darkest one was the least muddy of them all! Go figure!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I love the looks on their faces!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

So... how's your back? 

I know the feeling, I remember the first time mine came to the door looking like that. I just stared at them stunned for the longest time, my brain just wouldn't work. It was winter and I turned the hose on them, couldn't think of anything else. No way were they coming in the house like that.... God - it brings back memories (nightmares).


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG!! I love the look on their faces...too cute


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

yikes (but it must have been really really fun!)


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cedar looked almost like that this afternoon - decided to patrol the edges of the lake, up close & personal. Phew - I hope yours didn't stink like Cedar! Especially since you had 4 times the mess I did. Love the pictures & expressions of your crew!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

now those are real Golden Retrievers, muddy and happy !!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to laugh, but the pictures were priceless!
I think you have too many naughty dogs. Which one will you be sending me (a bitch please) ????


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Whatever they were doing, I'm sure they'd like to do it again. Just darling.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Hours of spa!!!Priceless!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

lol!! I agree these pictures are totally priceless!! 
lol I would probably be hiding behind that window too, walk away and pretend I didn't see them! :slamdoor:
I have to say though, that is the best looking set of messy goldens I have ever seen.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Those pics are too funny. You know they had fun!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Those dogs looked so proud of themselves. Sure says something that they can be SO dirty yet SO beautiful. 

My horse can get like that. I see it as he had a really happy day. 

Ann


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I need a good laugh this morning! THANKS!!
The looks on their faces is priceless. Was it still raining, is that why their eyes were closed? I bet they had a heck of a time gettin' that muddy. That's hard work!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I think I would have forked out the $ and taken them to a groomer, let them deal with it. Can't imagine your back...after bathing 1, I can hardly stand up.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like they all had a great time. 4 baths later...how do YOU feel??


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG! OMG! It must have taken forever to clean them up.


----------



## Darcy's mom (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh spring...... Great pictures


----------



## HudsonsParents (Apr 7, 2010)

your dark one looks like he's the only one that doesnt look apologetic or sorry.... sorta like "so what i had fun" lol


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG!!! Sorry to laugh but that is hilarious.
My favourite pictures are of wet goldens - your pups have taken it to the next level 
And Ashleigh, I got to say they are as beautiful dirty as when they are clean!!!


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

That's hysterical... and living in Portland, Oregon... I can truthfully say that I am greeted by a similar vision of damp dogginess almost every spring day! I particularly LOVE the faces through the glass door!!!


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I had to come back to look at the pictures more than once, they're THAT beautiful, dirt and all. I just adore the apologetic looks on those adorable mugs!... especially the ones looking through the door.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photo ! The make me laugh


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL! OMG!  Now that's dirty! :


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL their just lucky I love them!! I actually rinsed them off well in the booster bath and then put them in a few ex-pens (inside) filled with shavings to sleep and they are good as new today. So thankfully it was not too much work. Glad they could you all a laugh. I laughed....... afterwards. I got a kick out of the tennis ball it was as filthy as they were! And to all of you that say they are just as pretty filthy as clean..... that makes you..... and you!!! LOL but thanks! We needed the rain so badly their little ditch mud puddle is almost dry... lucky for ME!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry to laugh, but the pictures were priceless!
> I think you have too many naughty dogs. Which one will you be sending me (a bitch please) ????


 
I was thinking the SAME thing!!! But I'm not particularly picky about the sex! 

I loved these pictures! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Tuckers-Mom (Apr 24, 2010)

This is absoloutely adorable!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL let's get more mud all over us hehe


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sorry to laugh, but the pictures were priceless!
> I think you have too many naughty dogs. Which one will you be sending me (a bitch please) ????


LOL well you see there is a two for one special going on right now. Two of them, one of you, now thats special!!!! HAHAHA they come as is. Enjoy!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

oh my i think i would have fainted! :


----------



## Liz5 (Apr 29, 2010)

aww, they're adorable Ash! I'm from Edmonton by the way, and looking for a puppy or older golden retriever


----------

